# scared to ride in car



## Will (Feb 27, 2012)

My puppy is scared to ride in my car he whimpering gets in my lap 
keeps his head down he's 9 weeks old help


----------



## hunterisgreat (Jan 30, 2011)

Will said:


> My puppy is scared to ride in my car he whimpering gets in my lap
> keeps his head down he's 9 weeks old help


He is 9 weeks old. Just ignore it, don't coddle or comfort him. He'll learn soon enough the car ride means he doesn't stay home alone and then my avatar happens


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

When I picked mine up all she did was cry all the way home...It was loud and I wanted to cry to All I did is take her for car rides almost every day, she would cry and I would talk to her and pet her. After about two weeks of consistent car rides, she got a lot better. Then she started pulling away when we were going to the car..I had to pick her up to put her in. That lasted about another two weeks. I am proud to say that after all of that and me being very persistent she now loves car rides and behaves better then any of my other dogs while in the car....she just lays down and all I hear is my radio


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He's going to be too big to sit in your lap while driving so I would stop that now. I would put him in the car. Praise, possibly treat (unless he's a puker) then end the session. I would do that several times till he feels comfortable, then work up to having the car running. Eventually go around the block.
My 2 girls are truck CRAZY and my male not so much. When he was a 8wk old puppy we had to drive home about 6 hours from PA. I tell my husband it was his driving that made Apache so scared of trucks. Now when I call the dogs to go for a ride the girls come flying of course and Apache thinks about it for a while. I think he doesn't want to be left behind so he joins in all nervous and such. He knows the ride is worth the end destination, specially if it happens to be the beach.


----------



## Will (Feb 27, 2012)

Thanks


----------

